# First EV - Sandrail, low range low speed, for now...



## Woodsmith (Jun 5, 2008)

Hi and welcome.

That will be a fine and interesting project.

I considered a sand rail as a project vehicle for very similar reasons to you but I couldn't find one within my price range and then realised that it wouldn't be aerodynamic enough to give me the speed or range for my commute.

The one I was after was the UVA Fugitive.









Maybe I should have done it anyway just for a fun vehicle.

I look forward to your project.


----------



## ceh4702 (Mar 12, 2011)

I like your concept. I am not a big fan of laying down when driving, but this lightweight sandrail or dune buggy concept looks nice. I had a couple of links I was looking at along this line a while back. One was a photo on Photobucket of a shop in Florida that makes old style dune buggies.

http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b372/dunebuggyarchives/Dune%20Buggy%20Models/Nostalgia/?action=view&current=Nostalgia17a.jpg#!oZZ9QQcurrentZZhttp%3A%2F%2Fs23.photobucket.com%2Falbums%2Fb372%2Fdunebuggyarchives%2FDune%2520Buggy%2520Models%2FNostalgia%2F%3Faction%3Dview%26current%3DNostalgia17c.jpg

Looks like they had extra frames:
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b...stalgia/?action=view&current=Nostalgia101.jpg

Maybe you would like this AC8 Style:
This looks like it is a Minx style frame.
http://s23.photobucket.com/albums/b... Street Roadster/?action=view&current=ac8.jpg

Another was a site that sells kits:
http://www.berrienbuggy.com/index.htm

Dont know your location, but there are probably other sites in places like California and Colorado(Sand and mountains), Utah (Mountains), and Kansas (Sand Dunes), Other people just like sandrails and buggies as a fun vehicle.

http://thebuggyshop.50megs.com/

If you want something that can do wheelies you may want the extra long travel arms and shocks.
Example: high like a truck. I could see a batter box under there somewhere or above the engine, or wherever. This design has a shelf above the engine compartment.
http://thebuggyshop.50megs.com/sand...-arm_mid_travel/montana_a-arm_mid_travel.html


----------

